# billing for oral meds supplied at the office visit



## ollielooya (Aug 2, 2012)

Patient received Sumatriptan 25mg tabs (x2) at his office visit for this commercially insured patient.  For such a limited supply, can we use 99070 to bill and must dosage and NDC number and accompanying information be furnished in box 19?  Furthermore, will CPT code 99070 result in reimbursement, or do we just  consider it part of doing business, OR does the patient get billed?  I'm thinking this would just be considred part of operating expense?

Any thoughts or advice on this one?


----------



## martinson (Aug 8, 2012)

As far as everything I've heard, unless your facility has a pharmacuetical license, you would not be able to bill for dispensing oral medication.


----------

